# Plow info for 2000 Landcruiser



## Cruiserguy (Feb 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if a Mfg makes a plow for a 2000 Landcruiser, I don't think the frame setup for a Toyota pickup will work?


----------



## BOSS TOY (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi,
I have a 2004 landcruiser pu I had that problem, got a boss plow harness and hitch were for a tundra some modification was needed. 70 series frame. I have not used it more than 1 hr as it didnt snow last year here in Victoria.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If you want to pay to have a bunch of modifications to the push plates you could probably put a 7.5' Boss Sport Duty or a 7.5' Fisher HT on it.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Or if this is strictly for home use only, you could just purchase a SnowSport. It will more than clear a driveway.

C.


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

Look into a snowsport. I've used one for two years on my small commercial lots and it works great. Only weighs 250 Lb. so it won't hurt your front end. Great little plow that will do much more than you would think.


----------

